# BMX oder DIRTBIKE ??



## Philipp_ (15. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir ein BMX oder DIRTBIKE kaufen.
ich weis aber noch nicht welches von den beiden.

in google habe ich ein paar arten von BMX und DIRTBIKES gesehen.

BMX:

http://www.isport.pl/sklep/images/ro...SHOVELHEAD.jpg


DIRT: (es gibt SINGELSPEDD und welche mit gangschaltung)

http://www.bmx-distribution.com/asse...in_2008_01.jpg


und dann gibt es noch das hier.(k.a. wie das heißt):

http://jillmike.files.wordpress.com/...-black-med.jpg





ich möchte so hüpfen über hügel und thailwhip und solche sachen machen...und ich möchte auch so auf stufen hinaufhüpfen !!


welches bike soll ich nehmen ?
ein BMX, DIRTBIKE (singlespeed oder mit schaltug?), oder das Letze ?

und welche marke ??



Liebe grüße philipp
und ich danke euch schon im vorraus !!


----------



## Dirtmöchtegern (15. November 2009)

Hi
Für deine einsetzzweck sollte das Eastern Nighttrain am bsten geeignet seien, da Easterns Rahmen doch noch sehr an BMX erinnern.
Grüße Max


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp_ (15. November 2009)

Dirtmöchtegern schrieb:


> Hi
> Für deine einsetzzweck sollte das Eastern Nighttrain am bsten geeignet seien, da Easterns Rahmen doch noch sehr an BMX erinnern.
> Grüße Max





sollt eaber auch nicht zu teuer sein...
und ich würde eher dirtjump bevorzugen


----------



## RISE (15. November 2009)

BMX. Alle anderen Antworten innerhalb des BMX Forums wären einfach falsch.


----------



## holmar (15. November 2009)

wird zeit das wir einen widerstand gegen dieses totalitäre regime aufbauen!


----------



## RISE (15. November 2009)

Das wird nicht nötig sein. Spaß machen sicherlich beide. Es kommt eben drauf an, wofür und vor allem wo sie eingesetzt werden sollen. Im Wald auf unbefestigten Wegen ist der Spaß mit dem BMX dann doch recht schnell weg, soll heißen, dass das MTB hier vielseitiger ist, alleine schon durch die größeren Laufräder.
Falls es hauptsächlich ums Tricksen geht, wird das BMX Vorteile haben. Klar kann man Tricks auch mit dem MTB machen, aber das BMX reagiert direkter und ist nicht so schwerfällig. Für Street und Park hat mir das BMX persönlich immer schon mehr Spaß bereitet.


----------



## Philipp_ (16. November 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Das wird nicht nötig sein. Spaß machen sicherlich beide. Es kommt eben drauf an, wofür und vor allem wo sie eingesetzt werden sollen. Im Wald auf unbefestigten Wegen ist der Spaß mit dem BMX dann doch recht schnell weg, soll heißen, dass das MTB hier vielseitiger ist, alleine schon durch die größeren Laufräder.
> Falls es hauptsächlich ums Tricksen geht, wird das BMX Vorteile haben. Klar kann man Tricks auch mit dem MTB machen, aber das BMX reagiert direkter und ist nicht so schwerfällig. Für Street und Park hat mir das BMX persönlich immer schon mehr Spaß bereitet.





also ich bevorzuge Dirt Jump !!
und nebenbei ein wenig street.
da wäre ein Dirtbike besser oder ?
aber zum lernen !?
ist da nicht ein BMX doch besser ?



und von welchen marken ?

LG


----------



## lennarth (16. November 2009)

nimm ein bmx.


----------



## BaronAlex (16. November 2009)

Beschränk dich auf einen Bereich des Forums kauf dir 'n 24" MTB


----------



## Philipp_ (16. November 2009)

BaronAlex schrieb:


> Beschränk dich auf einen Bereich des Forums kauf dir 'n 24" MTB





24" ?
nd 26"

hat mir vorher mal wer geschrieben !!


----------



## RISE (16. November 2009)

24" bleibt eher in Unebenheiten hängen. Fuhr sich an meinem .243 aber ganz gut. Überhaupt: 24" MTB fuhr sich gut, für ein MTB auch sehr wendig, aber trotzdem vom Fahrgefühl kein Vergleich mit einem BMX. 
Wenn du komplett unentschlossen bist, dann such dir Leute, bei denen du mal kurz fahren kannst und überlege dann. Mein erster Eindruck vom BMX war furchtbar, mittlerweile will ich nichts anderes mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philipp_ (16. November 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> 24" bleibt eher in Unebenheiten hängen. Fuhr sich an meinem .243 aber ganz gut. Überhaupt: 24" MTB fuhr sich gut, für ein MTB auch sehr wendig, aber trotzdem vom Fahrgefühl kein Vergleich mit einem BMX.
> Wenn du komplett unentschlossen bist, dann such dir Leute, bei denen du mal kurz fahren kannst und überlege dann. Mein erster Eindruck vom BMX war furchtbar, mittlerweile will ich nichts anderes mehr.





jah ein bmx hab ich schon mal gehabt...
aber ein billig rad.
hat um die 20kg gehabt und hab es trotzdem gescahft über an hügel hüpfn =)
da war i 12..xD
vor 2jahren...
nja egal...


ist die landung nicht mit einem dirtbike besser ?
ich will eigentlich ein dirtbike...aber da ich anfänger bin glaube ich, dass es mit einem BMX leichter geht, da es leichter und nicht so lang ist...
beim thailwhip müsste man auch nicht so hoch hüpfen ??


und wer würde mich mit seinem dirtbike fahrn lassen ?
glaubst du, das sie das herborgen ?


LG


----------



## holmar (16. November 2009)

wenn du mountainbike spezifische fragen hast, meinst du nicht das es dann klüger wäre, die im dafür zuständigen subforum zu posten? nur mal so als überlegung


----------



## BaronAlex (16. November 2009)

Glaubst du nicht es etwas früh für die Tailwhipfrage?
Irgendwie frag ich mich grad, warum ich 'n BMX, 'n 24er und 'n 26er hab...

Beim Dirtjump ist die Landung mit einem MTB evtl etwas einfacher, weil es stabiler liegt (26") und eine Federgabel hat - ansonsten ist es mit dem einfacher mit dem du es lernst, egal ob BMX, 24", 26", Freerider oder Klappi...


----------

